
SSD Cloud Server, VPS Server, Simple Cloud Hosting by DigitalOcean - hboon
https://www.digitalocean.com/
======
IgorPartola
No IPv6 in 2013. Sorry, not going to work. Also no mention of virtualization
technology. Whilst is possible to oversell using any of them, OpenVZ makes it
particularly easy. At this price I imagine OpenVZ is it here.

~~~
raiyu
We run KVM for virtualization.

